# Biltong (Better than Jerky)



## Pubcutter88 (Jan 8, 2015)

Basically it is jerky, I guess super duper awesome jerky.. I have been buying it online here cause I got addicted to it on a trip to Africa. Any one know any local places that sell it or import it? I found this site and I am working up to making it myself. http://www.yuppiechef.com/spatula/how-to-make-biltong/ basically its just hung and dried from my understanding.













Also anyone ever try BRESAOLA?


----------



## william (Dec 30, 2007)

Problem here will be humidity. I've had dried beef in Tucson and it's great, here it will probably just rot.


----------



## Pubcutter88 (Jan 8, 2015)

Yeah I was thinking just a winter thing perhaps.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Seen lots of it being made in Africa. 

You are right. Just hang it on a wire, in the shade and it is done. One thing that they have that we don't.......super low humidity. Most of the stuff that is being made, over there, for commercial sale has to be made differently. The stuff made by the locals is super large pieces and tough. Like, tooth pulling tough.


----------

